# 100 Favorites: # 100



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music; *Five Mystical Songs; *Fantasia on Christmas Carols; **Flos Campi
Matthew Best, Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, *Thomas Allen (baritone), **Nobuko Imai (viola) (Hyperion)*










This is one of the few recordings that I've purchased after first hearing it on the radio. While driving one day, I heard some music that was strikingly beautiful. I'd never heard it before, and I was immediately transfixed. Fortunately for me, when the music stopped, the radio announcer let me know that I'd been listening to RVW's _Flos Campi_ performed by Nobuko Imai, Matthew Best, et al. Not long after, I bought the CD and discovered that the entire disc was filled with wonderful music. I love RVW's symphonies, but the music on this disc is so gorgeous it just might be my favorite RVW recording.


----------

